# Anyone have experience with topfin/aqueon tank lids?



## malon3r (Jul 28, 2014)

So I was browsing online and came across these things. As I am currently looking for a lid, this seemed like it could possibly work. Not sure how well it fits on but it fids the top, and has a small area of I believe acrylic? To make it easier to drill some vent holes/nozzle holes if I choose to go with a mister.

Sadly there are no real pictures of it on the site, nor have I seen it in person yet. Just curious if anyone has tried using one or not.

Top Fin® Hinged Aquarium Glass Top


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

I have these on my reef tank and was also thinking of using them on a viv that I recently built. They should work well and they have plastic in the back so you can cut holes for tubing, wires, etc. 
Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: Aqueon Versa-Tops


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

They work pretty good if you ask me. They fit flush and hold humidity.


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Exact tank sizes vary by brand. Measure your and go to Petco and measure the lid. DOn't forget the plastic back strip as these vary also. I couldn't find a ready-made top to fit mine tightly so I made one like this.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57871-custom-silicone-hinged-glass-top.html


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

gope said:


> Exact tank sizes vary by brand. Measure your and go to Petco and measure the lid. DOn't forget the plastic back strip as these vary also. I couldn't find a ready-made top to fit mine tightly so I made one like this.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57871-custom-silicone-hinged-glass-top.html


Careful with some of those plastic back parts and lights... it can warp them pretty quickly from the heat and you'll get some flies making a break for it.


----------

